# Suchen und ersetzen



## i125 (25. März 2003)

Hallo zusammmen,

ich hab da mal ein Problem,

in einer Variable habe ich einen Wert wie diesen drinn stehen,

dim asdf as long
asdf = "Hallo mein Name ist Hase"

und ich möchte gerne "Name" und "Hase" ersetzen, kennt jemand zufällig ein Seite wo ich ein Befehlssammlung finde???

Oder kann mir jemand hier weiter helfen????

Direkt die nächste Frage,

in der Variable "asdf" mächte ich gerne ein Stringmanipulation durchführen:

Also:

asdf nach jedem Leehrzeichen trennen:

asdf = "Hallo mein Name ist Hase"

asdf[0]= Hallo
asdf[1]= mein
asdf[2]= Name
asdf[3]= ist
asdf[4]= Hase

Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert????

Grüsse im voraus


Alexander


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. März 2003)

1. Replace()
2. Split()


----------



## Daniel Toplak (25. März 2003)

Da gibts nur noch eins hinzuzufügen:


> dim asdf as long
> asdf = "Hallo mein Name ist Hase"


wenn dann als String deklarieren !

Gruss Homer


----------

